# Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

Where and how solve code fail 35 in nissan hb ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The exhaust gas sensor measures the temperature of the exhaust gas in the EGR system. Failure can occur due to a faulty sensor, a shorted or open circuit, faulty EGR valve or EGR control system or built up carbon. Your best bet would be due get a copy of the factory service manual to help you go through the diagnostic steps for code 35.


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

But this sensor is for California models the mine is Mexican ? Could be oxígen sensor?instead of this sensor


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Oxygen sensor throws code 33.

[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

California emission equipped vehicles are sold outside of California. There should be a sticker on the under side of your hood that will say what type of emissions your vehicle has.


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)




----------

